# 3rd Harness Dress - Can't stop!!



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, here is my third harness dress. We were going to the "4th Annual Bark at the Park" (first time I have been!) and I wanted to make her something cute to wear. Anyway, here is what I came up with. Oh, I had a leapord leash that didn't match so I made some sleeves to go over it, so it would match. My husband thought I had lost my mind - but I don't care - it MATCHED!!! 

It actually came out alot better than my other two, so I was happy. And she seemed to like it. She did so good with all the other doggies. She didn't win the "Fashion Contest" though. The other dogs were wearing "costumes" not cloths. Oh, well, we'll try next year!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

the dress


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

the dress


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more pics


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more - sorry


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

here are the ones that one - a "pink" Poodle in a grass skirt and a yorkie in a "pretty woman" dress. 

the other pic is of Mia eating her 1st Cheesburger. I thought she deserved a treat for letting my prance her around! She loved it.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

I LOVE IT!!!! well done! mia's mom!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

OMG soo cute!!!

i really need to make one of these for my vixen! you have given me the inspiration to do it now!!! :lol: 

thankyou

i love the photo of mia on you lap outside! she is like 'oh ok one more photo'

she is soo cute!

i love all the harness/dresses you have made!!!

you are fab!
:wink: :wink: jem
x


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

opps - here are the pics


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Awww! That is sooooo cute!!!!!! Great job!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That is really a cute dress. I love it.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

You did a good job! I need to learn how to sew agaiN!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great job! You're really good at this!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Traci i just saw all your creations...amazing! I love sewing and have tried to make some dresses for Poppy but I cant finish any of them beause I cant find velcro anywhere here in China!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you are really good...the dresses are getting prettier and prettier  
i love the leash too....SO ADORABLE

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I have never been a "sewer" before - but I am really enjoying making these outfits. 

Camilla King: I am sorry you can't find any velcro, but maybe you could use snaps - the kind you sew on - I have seen several outfits with snaps. I bought some for another outfit I want to make. I didn't think the velcro would look good with it -so I am going to use snaps instead!!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Its SO cute!!! You've definitly inspired me to try to make things for Lex! I think I'll start slow and maybe just make a blanket first.....lol!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great job on her dress and leash they are so cute!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Love it!! :lol: :lol:


----------

